# Yesterdays Sierra Tower Audition at their facility...



## hearingspecialist (Mar 15, 2010)

I wanted to share my thoughts in listening to the following, the almighty Sierra Towers, the 340's, and 170's yesterday afternoon. Here goes...

The awesome Sierra Towers: WOW, where do I begin, the towers shocked the dog out of me leaving me shaking my head in complete audio nirvana the whole time. The quality of the sound is so resolute and defined with the RAAL high freq units that anything else NOW would just be "short changing" myself! Just complete sonic fidelity!!! The depth, realism, and transparent presentation in full frequency spectrum is absolutely the finest sounding design I have ever heard, and this includes all the crazy stuff auditioned at the past 2 years (THE Show Newport). Never over damped or thumpy, just full frequency spectrum realism that will honestly set the bar and expectation of what true fidelity brings. I do know I want the demo disk that was a bass player who uses harmonics a bunch when he plays, just utter awesomeness (I know thats not a real word)!!! I almost don't even know what to say here with these 

The cool 340's: I have always liked the "THX" looking design of the 340's and the powerful looking MTM setup. I have always thought that impressing others when they come over to audition is what the 340's in a HT setup would provide. I dig them!!! The depth in full range listening was also shocking and I couldn't believe how deep they went with absolutely zero midrange breakup or high freq distortion. This is the exact reason when I audition a design that I listen for, even when you may not use them full range in a HT setup, but I expect and almost demand my loudspeakers whether they are tower or bookshelfs to dig deep even though I don't use them that way. The awesome sound that a capable build provides adds to the sonic signature and totally supports the realism they should provide. These rock!

The way cool 170's: OK, I was once again so impressed with the audio signature these provided and the depth in the sound stage and the depth of the low freqs. Zero midrange breakup, zero coloration, awesome full freq presentation, just flat awesome! 

I also want to share a huge "Thanks" for the hospitailty within Ascends busy schedule and demand they present. The open door and welcoming experience supports the belief and service they provide to us audio/loudspeaker nuts. Just a mighty thanks!!! I will leave my friends here with this....

my view on audio purpose, The object toward which one strives or for which something exists; an aim or a goal: "And ever those, who would enjoyment gain/Must find it in the purpose they pursue" (Sarah Josepha Hale).

Brian in Bakersfield...


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Great review, thanks! Have fun. Dennis


----------

